# Snowboard bag



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

165cm if u plan on buying a bigger board in the near future otherwise 157.. my biggest board is 161 and i bought a 175cm bag with the intention of buying a bigger board soon but right now it kind of sags and flaps over when u pick it up at the front because theres no board or anything stiff in there to keep it rigid


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Yep I think it's better to just be safe and get the larger bag since it's about the same price.. do most bags able to fit the helmet and boots as well? The bag is a Dakine Pipe bag.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I have the low roller and it has a pocket for each boot. Fits my helmet, pants, jacket, etc too.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

KansasNoob said:


> I have the low roller and it has a pocket for each boot. Fits my helmet, pants, jacket, etc too.


Yeah this bag does not have wheels, not sure if I will regret it later or not.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

MikeCL said:


> Yeah this bag does not have wheels, not sure if I will regret it later or not.


Get a bag with wheels. You will regret it later, unless for some reason you enjoy lugging heavy bags around.

I second the Dakine Low Roller. Very good bag for basic needs and it'll fit a full set of snowboard gear inside it easily (boots, board, helmet etc) and even a second board if you pack it properly.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Jed said:


> Get a bag with wheels. You will regret it later, unless for some reason you enjoy lugging heavy bags around.
> 
> I second the Dakine Low Roller. Very good bag for basic needs and it'll fit a full set of snowboard gear inside it easily (boots, board, helmet etc) and even a second board if you pack it properly.


Pretty much the same bag but has wheels.. about what is the weight with everything packed? 35 lb? Maybe it does not seem all that much to me since my job involves lifting and moving stuff at least 5 hours a day.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Well typically you're going to fill it up with clothes and other things to keep everything packed nicely and padded in transport.

My bag usually weighs about 20 kg fully packed with a full set of gear and some clothes. You wouldn't be going past 23 kg in a lot of situations because otherwise airlines hit you with overweight fees.

Honestly the wheel thing is something people constantly regret when they cheap out on a board bag, but it's up to you if you're happy to put in the extra carry every time you travel. Just be aware that board bags can be very awkward to carry because they're quite long.

Personally I think the small extra amount of money for wheels on a bag you're going to use for a lifetime is easily worth the money.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i got the dakine high roller and its amazing. 175cm so fits everything i need in it. had to pay $75 for extra baggage weight but thats 3 boards, 2 bindings, 2 boots, helmet and a shit tonne of other gear. i just throw everything i use on the snow including thermals and outerwear into the board bag and then a suitcase just for the rest of my street clothes. dont mind paying $75 to ride BC pow 6 months of the year with well equipped gear


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

if ur getting one with no wheels then go as big as u can as it wont effect how easy it is to lug around, it will be a bitch regardless. personally i'd get one with wheels, makes it 1000000x easier


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> I'm trying to find a decent size bag that's just right but not too small with my union bindings on.
> 
> My board size is 151 CM so would a 157 or 165 Cm bag be good?


If you don't intend to _massively_ size up on board size, the 157 will work fine. I've a 157 dakine low roller for my 158 board (but even hubbies 164 board fits into that bag)


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Wheel for sure, you'll regret it otherwise.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Wheels wheels wheels. From personal experience a bag without wheels is a back breaking death sentence at the airport. Plus a wheelie bag is usually bigger and can hold more soft goods to protect your bindings. I use the burton gig bags.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> . I use the burton gig bags.


Me too! 

10 chars


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Ordered it yesterday really not that heavy maybe 14-17lbs (6.3-7.7 KG)


----------

